# Flaming gorge fishing



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

Hey just wondering how the fishing is at Flaming gorge in june and where the best spots are. thx


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

just out of curiosity, is this your first alias account? there are better ways to accomplish a troll account. just ask the mocking jay


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

naw man just asking questions

"Dont get your butt in a tangle and meme on" Abraham Lincoln


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Shore or boat fishing?


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

boat fishing


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

We have always had good luck around the state line, king fisher, and hideout for kokes. We have never really tried for macs.


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

what bout trout


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Stay in the shallows for rainbows in the same areas.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not against fishing 'The Gorge' for bows, but I just don't understand why one would target bows when an opportunity is there for a BIG fish. I target the Kokes and Macs myself. 


You can catch the bows almost anywhere on the water with traditional tactics. You'll need a sonar unit for sure to make the best of your trip IMO. If you do decide to go deep for the Lake Trout, it's starting to get expensive when your adding downriggers, stackers, T10 flatfish, 8" crankbaits, etc. You wont catch as many fish which can make a long day and frustration sets in. Once you learn how its done, it gets in your blood and becomes an addiction. Nothing like lifting a 30+ pound Mac to the surface for a quick pic. and watching it swim back to the darkness to be hooked another day.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Some members on here think Mocking Jay was for real.
For kicks, pull up that old thread and see who defended ‘it’.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Wouldn’t be surprised if mockingjay and MrShane was the same person.

TOTP


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Trust me Vanilla, not the same person.
I use to go by shaner until my account got all jacked up, had to start fresh.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I fish the Gorge a lot, year round. April-June is my favorite time...best chance to catch big macs trolling, IMHO. That's also when I'm most likely to tie into monster trout. State record rainbow and brown both came out of the Gorge. I prefer to stay on the Utah end just because it's pretty and the camping is better.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Flaming Gorge is an incredible fishery, especially in June.
Shallow water for bows, cutts, and browns.
Deep water near drop offs for Kokes.
Underwater humps for macs.
Boulders/weeds/driftwood piles for smallies.
On the bottom for catfish and Burbot, especially nighttime for Burbot.


----------

